# Gentoo, with Squid for proxy, slow internet.

## D0zer

Hi All

I have a client which is experiencing slow internet connectivity. They are running squid for proxying, the sites that time out are https sites. Below is the output of the "squidclient mgr:info" Command. Does anybody have any recommendation of things to change in Squid, or does it look okay.

Thanks in advance

HTTP/1.1 200 OK

Server: squid/3.3.8

Mime-Version: 1.0

Date: Mon, 28 Jul 2014 19:20:12 GMT

Content-Type: text/plain

Expires: Mon, 28 Jul 2014 19:20:12 GMT

Last-Modified: Mon, 28 Jul 2014 19:20:12 GMT

X-Cache: MISS from mail

X-Cache-Lookup: MISS from mail:3128

Via: 1.1 mail (squid/3.3. :Cool: 

Connection: close

Squid Object Cache: Version 3.3.8

Start Time:     Mon, 28 Jul 2014 13:00:36 GMT

Current Time:   Mon, 28 Jul 2014 19:20:12 GMT

Connection information for squid:

        Number of clients accessing cache:      27

        Number of HTTP requests received:       7376

        Number of ICP messages received:        0

        Number of ICP messages sent:    0

        Number of queued ICP replies:   0

        Number of HTCP messages received:       0

        Number of HTCP messages sent:   0

        Request failure ratio:   0.00

        Average HTTP requests per minute since start:   19.4

        Average ICP messages per minute since start:    0.0

        Select loop called: 40663704 times, 0.560 ms avg

Cache information for squid:

        Hits as % of all requests:      5min: 0.0%, 60min: 0.0%

        Hits as % of bytes sent:        5min: -0.0%, 60min: 0.0%

        Memory hits as % of hit requests:       5min: 0.0%, 60min: 0.0%

        Disk hits as % of hit requests: 5min: 0.0%, 60min: 0.0%

        Storage Swap size:      92088 KB

        Storage Swap capacity:  89.9% used, 10.1% free

        Storage Mem size:       30240 KB

        Storage Mem capacity:   11.5% used, 88.5% free

        Mean Object Size:       23.83 KB

        Requests given to unlinkd:      1703

Median Service Times (seconds)  5 min    60 min:

        HTTP Requests (All):   0.00000  0.00815

        Cache Misses:          0.00000  0.00815

        Cache Hits:            0.00000  0.00000

        Near Hits:             0.00000  0.00000

        Not-Modified Replies:  0.00000  0.00000

        DNS Lookups:           0.00000  4.77162

        ICP Queries:           0.00000  0.00000

Resource usage for squid:

        UP Time:        22775.882 seconds

        CPU Time:       67.760 seconds

        CPU Usage:      0.30%

        CPU Usage, 5 minute avg:        0.71%

        CPU Usage, 60 minute avg:       0.25%

        Process Data Segment Size via sbrk(): 44596 KB

        Maximum Resident Size: 209824 KB

        Page faults with physical i/o: 0

Memory usage for squid via mallinfo():

        Total space in arena:   44728 KB

        Ordinary blocks:        44614 KB     13 blks

        Small blocks:               0 KB      0 blks

        Holding blocks:          1324 KB      4 blks

        Free Small blocks:          0 KB

        Free Ordinary blocks:     114 KB

        Total in use:             114 KB 0%

        Total free:               114 KB 0%

        Total size:             46052 KB

Memory accounted for:

        Total accounted:        38449 KB  83%

        memPool accounted:      38449 KB  83%

        memPool unaccounted:     7603 KB  17%

        memPoolAlloc calls:   1784534

        memPoolFree calls:    1806098

File descriptor usage for squid:

        Maximum number of file descriptors:   1024

        Largest file desc currently in use:     19

        Number of file desc currently in use:   12

        Files queued for open:                   0

        Available number of file descriptors: 1012

        Reserved number of file descriptors:   100

        Store Disk files open:                   0

Internal Data Structures:

          3919 StoreEntries

          1481 StoreEntries with MemObjects

          1479 Hot Object Cache Items

          3865 on-disk objects

----------

## NeddySeagoon

D0zer,

As https is encrypted, it cannot usefully be cached.

From memory, squid doesn't even try to cache https but its been a while since I set it up.

Are you using squid as a transparent proxy or as a real proxy server?

The former works with no setup on the machines squid is proxying for, the latter requires that the machines that squid proxies for know to use the proxy.

----------

## dataking

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> D0zer,
> 
> As https is encrypted, it cannot usefully be cached.
> 
> From memory, squid doesn't even try to cache https but its been a while since I set it up.
> ...

 

"Recent" (3.0 and later, IIRC) squid can cache HTTPS, if configured to do so, with all the bits and parts in place.

To the OP:  What is/Check the MTU of the client experiencing the issue.  I've seen issues where the HTTPS session can't be properly established when the MTU is too low.

----------

## D0zer

Hi dataking

Thank's for the reply. Squid is not suppose to cache HTTPS, but I am not sure if it is. We use a wpad file to send the proxy settings to the workstations on the network.

The Server has 3 NIC's, one for Local Network, 2 for ISP connectivity, one runs mail and the other is for browsing with loadblancing and automatic fail over setup.

On the server I am using the recommended MTU size from the ISP, I will check the person's computer who is having issues and see what MTU there machine is using.

----------

## D0zer

Hi NeddySeagoon

Thanks for the reply. As far as I know https is not suppose to be cahced by the proxy. We using a wpad file that gets served to the client's computer's to get the proxy configurations. Sometimes I get "time out" messages from squid when I am using the internet. From what I can see DNS is working correctly.

Any suggestions where is the best place to start digging to resolve this issue. On a side note we are using 2 un managed gigabit switches, I have suggested we replace those with smart managed switches. Later on today I will post the network setup in more detail.

----------

## D0zer

Hi All

Still trying to resolve these issue at this client. The Server is running 3 NICS/ NIC0 is connected to one ISP, NIC1 is connected to the Internal LAN. Eth2 is connected to second Internet Service provider.

I was using Jnettop to monitor traffic, eth0, was running very slowly, showing speed as b/s not kb/s. Eth0 seems to mostly be running dns queries and mail. Eth2 is running the web browsing. My suspicion is the issues are in the routing which is why things are so slow here. I am a bit clueless on the routing side, any advice of what to check would be a great help.

I am working through some google results to get a better understanding of the routing.

Thanks in Advance.

----------

